# Mythbusters Kari Byron is a Mom



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Adam Savage just reported that "MythBusters' Kari is the proud mom of a baby girl! Congrats, Kari! #babywatch"

twitter.com


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Ms. Byron! Many happy wishes to you and your family!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Congratulations, Ms. Byron! Many happy wishes to you and your family!


+1


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats to Kari and Paul!


----------

